# Upconverting DVD to Samsung 215TW?



## Hengy

I am thinking about getting a new DVD player. I do not have an HDTV (my parents won't get one). I do have a Samsung 215TW monitor. Is there any way , If a bought an upconverting DVD player, that I could connect it to my 215TW using a HDMI to DVI cable, even if the DVD player is set to 720p, not 1080?

Thanks, Hengy

P.S. I just want to know if it can or not. Please save the technical details.


----------



## heyman421

well, that monitor isn't 1080 OR 720, so i wouldn't recommend hooking it to anything but a PC

in fact, WTF is 1680 x 1054 resolution?

i've never even HEARD of that before.  1680x1050 is 16:10, which is normal PC res.  but why the 4 extra pixels?


----------



## Hengy

I do not know where you got the 1680 x 1054 figure from. My computer says 1680 x 1050. 

Thanks anyways, 
Hengy


----------

